# Must read The real comparable fish for bettas



## Moon (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey I made this for people that get dull colorless fish for there Betta tank. 
My bettas are big tailed devil butterflies ( new breed ) and two veil tailes and they are very warm to other males ( exept for shark my veil tail he is mean) I got mine from a breeder in (exept for the viel tails) so I have a father and son in the same tank with male guppies and they are nice and friendly with all of them. Don't try this unless in the first min or two they are in swimming terms bettas have different personalities some are jerks like shark ( my mean Betta ) some are kind like bubbles, squirt, Missy,red, and happy :-D (the rest of my bettas ) so experiment people don't listen to the care forums that say no colorful fish


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

So you're basically telling people not to listen to us and experiment with their bettas... Personally I care about my bettas and would never experiment with them. I'm not going to toss my betta in with another betta or colorful fish and remove the dead bodies and say "Oh well, better luck next time!" Dude, I pray something doesn't go horribly wrong in your tanks while you sleep  These things are CAUTIONS we tell new members to AVOID any potentially horrible situations.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with PitLuvs on this... I have a betta with a freshwater eel, some leporinus fasciatus, and others this is only becuase I know my fish and I have been keeping aquarium fish for a long time. I suggest doing things like this (ex: keeping multiple males together) only if you have lots of experience with fish (Betta and what ever you are mixing them with) Key thing being the experience and lots of it. These situations are extremely volitile and if owners are new and dont know what their doing it can lead to lots of heartache.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Prime example, I own a Staffordshire Terrier, a small Pitbull. Number one rule to owning Pitbulls is if you have more than one, have a spayed female and a neutered male. Two females or two males could be a recipe for dissaster. To a new pitbull owner, I would suggest one of both if they choose to have two dogs, but an experienced pitbull owner may feel comfortable with having two males because they know their dogs and know what to do to avoid a bad altercation. Same with bettas.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

They are called siamese fighting fish for a reason. I dont understand why you want to try to luer people into thinking they should live together. Its like people having chimps as pets, it maywork out for a short time, but there are big risks and a high probabilty something isnt going to end well.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

When I opened this thread I thought you would talk about some colourful fish like guppies that live in peace with your bettas, THAT could have been easily understandable. But actually putting together bettas to "experiment" and see what happens is just horrible. A minute or two is no amount of time to understand how your bettas react to each other, they snap at any moment and fight. Hence the name fighting fish. You may not be home and they could all just kill each other. Only a person with a crazy amount of experience should be trying something like that.
Also, it's one thing to do it yourself but another to promote it among people (some of whom maybe completely new to bettas) is very irresponsible and would be disastrous.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

+1 ^^


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Moon said:


> Hey I made this for people that get dull colorless fish for there Betta tank.
> My bettas are big tailed devil butterflies ( new breed ) _*No Such Thing*_ and two veil tailes and they are very warm to other males ( exept for shark my veil tail he is mean) I got mine from a breeder in (exept for the viel tails) so I have a father and son in the same tank with male guppies and they are nice and friendly with all of them _*Right now.. doesn't mean they'll always be*_. Don't try this unless in the first min or two they are in swimming terms bettas have different personalities some are jerks like shark ( my mean Betta ) some are kind like bubbles, squirt, Missy,red, and happy :-D (the rest of my bettas ) so experiment people don't listen to the care forums that say no colorful fish


So basically you are advising forum members to put their fish in POTENTIAL HARM for kicks? Why? Why can't you just be happy letting these fish be the way they are?


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

(Here I go, pushing the Platy again)

Platy are not dull or colorless and they work wonderfully with bettas! Let's promote platy instead of promoting dangerous situations, shall we?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Please don't promote this to newer members. Don't come crying to us wondering what happened when one of your bettas ends up killed.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Uh, no. First of all, is this supposed "new breed" recognized by the IBC? No? Then they don't exist. They're probably just some pretty HM's or something. Second, you. can. not. keep. bettas. together. Why else would they be kept in seperate cups at the pet store? Third, you're suggesting that people "experiment" with their fish. What if they (as they more than likely will), fight? Then they'll get hurt, if they don't freaking DIE, and it's your fault for suggesting that to them. Your whole post is full of misinformation, and I hope no one takes you seriously.


----------



## aquaman17 (Sep 30, 2011)

ive never even owned more than a few bettas and never "experimented" but this just sounds rediculous.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Betta fish have been bred for hundreds of years to do two things. Look pretty, and fight to the death. The males are especially aggressive. In fact, most prefer to be alone. In my experience, males that are kept in divided tanks tend to have a slower healing process than those who are kept alone. Having another nearby betta that is assumed to be a threat to it's territory is stressful, and therefore not recommended to anyone but the most experienced betta keepers. That goes for betta sororities too. If you want anything close to that to succeed, you need to study betta behavior, and research, research, research! Rarely does keeping any bettas, (male or female) together yield positive results in the end if the owner has next to no clue what they're doing when it comes to knowing their fish's anatomy, behavior, personality, etc. I would NEVER recommend to keep more than one male in the same tank without a divider. Never. Too many risks involved, and the fish will be unhappy, and therefore live a shorter, less fulfilling life in the end. The idea of experimenting with living creatures (especially pets!) like that just makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Closing this thread.


----------

